# Norco news



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any news on norco trial ?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

18 to the water blind in the Q, 1st series claimed quite a few really
nice dogs per my report. Sorry, about the lack of details.

Raymond


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

How about open, any callbacks?


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Derby

Report from someone who is running the derby there. 
first series was a tight water double. 14 starters, 
7 dogs handled or picked up. 
7 Dogs back to the second.
I was told Punch was the only dog to do it right.

6 birds to go.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What are the Q results? I have watched RFT for information but nothing has been posted yet. Who's is doing well in the OPEN and AM? Any information beats no information.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Gwen...Congrats ! Your baby Ali took second place in the Q.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Derby Correction

Actually, two dogs did it right....Mark Sehon's dog Will did a very nice job....After the 1st series those two were leading, but I'm pretty sure they still go 4 series, so things can change.

Qualifying Results

1. Pickering - Willie
2. Lane - Ali
3. Tracy Farmer - Boomer
4. Danny Farmer - Sharkie
RJ Broyles - Diesel
Jams
Thibodeaux - Luke
Jolley - Canaille
McCall - Millie
Mrs. Thibodeaux - Cricket
Farmer - Poacher


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

More updates at http://www.findretrievers.com/news/


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Way to go Jim and Willie. QAA and still running derby.

Willie:


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Jim, Kathy, and Willie, congrats, bet you all are having a whole lot of fun!! Blue is a good color!

Labs are good dogs, too. ;-)


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any open news at all


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

I think they can be found at findretriever.com kim good luck this weekend.
________
MARIJUANA TEST


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Scott how's Pink doing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> Way to go Jim and Willie. QAA and still running derby.


Actually, Willie became QAA the weekend he turned 15 months old.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> Actually, Willie became QAA the weekend he turned 15 months old.


You're right. I missed that.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Chuck McCall said:


> Derby Correction
> 
> Actually, two dogs did it right....Mark Sehon's dog Will did a very nice job....After the 1st series those two were leading, but I'm pretty sure they still go 4 series, so things can change.
> 
> ...


Congratulations To the Pickerings. Willie Winning the Qual pretty amazing!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Derby Update: 
6 dogs called back for the 3rd Series. It's was getting late and they didn't have enough time to start the 3rd Series. 
Call backs 1, 4, 8, 9, 12, 14. 
I actually saw Three dogs pick up both birds in the first series without hunts. Punch, Will and Ammo. Ammo cheated the water, but went right to both birds. 
Only two dogs did the 2nd Series real nice. Those Two dogs were Willie
and Patron. 
#1 Maxx Owner/ Sam Milton
#4 Willie/Jim Pickering
#8 Patron John and Suzan Caire 
#9 Punch/ William Hillman, Jay & Stacey Patton, Alexandra Washburn 
#12 Ammo/Bill Petrovish 
#14 Will/Mark Sehon, Timmy Juneau


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark won the Derby with Will ! Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Updates again at http://www.findretrievers.com/news/


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks like Willie took second and Ammo took forth.

Congrats Jim and Wille and Bill, Miki, and Ammo


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open Results:

1st Catcher/Farmer/Bryan completes FC I think
2nd Miah/Ritter
3rd Marley/Farmer/Bowen
4th Sophie/Iles

don't know jams except John Caire and Jack

Congrats to all. It was a tough trial, at least the three series I saw.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am Results:

1st Thief/Seivert
2nd Rex/Anderson
3rd Sophie/Iles
4th Tia/Caire
RJ Cadillac/Mock


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to Mark Sehon and Bill Petrovish in the derby!!!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Did Punch place?

Will both Punch and Pink run this weekend?

WRL


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Pink did not run , in season and heard Punch got greenie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st Catcher/Farmer/Bryan completes FC I think
> 2nd Miah/Ritter
> ...


Way To Go Steve and Miah!!!!! Katie


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I would like to thank all the people that pitched in and help put on an other GREAT Trial. Thanks to all the people that came down and ran. What a weekend!!! Great weather and great grounds. Looking forward to the 3DQ! Congrats to all placements, they are well deserved.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Dave and Thief!


Aaron


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JKL said:


> Pink did not run , in season and heard Punch got greenie


Hey Kim,

I meant this coming weekend (Dec 12th).....

What have you done for me lately regards,

WRL

PS Scott said Pink should be running. So I guess the derby race is still on....WOW!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Derby Placements

1st -#14 Will / Mark Sehon, Timmy Juneau
2nd -#4 Willie / Jim Pickering
3rd - #8 Patron / Susan and John Caire
4th - #12 Ammo / Bill and Mickie Petrovish
RJ - #1 Max / Sam Milton
Jam - #9 Punch / Bill Hillman, Jay Patton


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats to all!

WRL


----------

